# Bexley and Dartford CP: Alf - British Blue Shorthair



## flash22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Alf is looking for his forever home he is 10 years old and a pedigree British blue Shorthair

Chipped and fully vet checked with his paperwork to certify him

http://www.cats.org.uk/bexley/adopt-a-cat/?cid=101703


----------



## LadyJ89 (Dec 27, 2014)

website doesn't seem to work, but I would love to give home to this cat :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I am based 50min drive from Bexley


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I managed to get the website up. Couldn't find Alf on there but they don't put them all on the site.
He is lovely. 
I hope you get him. X


----------



## LadyJ89 (Dec 27, 2014)

he is lovely :001_wub:

the only thing is if I contacted this website they were saying I can have only cat within my area  I don't get why if I don't mind driving at all. Shame that probably I can't get him then


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LadyJ89 said:


> he is lovely :001_wub:
> 
> the only thing is if I contacted this website they were saying I can have only cat within my area  I don't get why if I don't mind driving at all. Shame that probably I can't get him then


flash22 - if this is the case and only people in the local area to the cat needing a home can adopt, you should put this on your thread so as not to mislead or disappoint anyone


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> flash22 - if this is the case and only people in the local area to the cat needing a home can adopt, you should put this on your thread so as not to mislead or disappoint anyone


What a ridiculous restriction! If our member could give a perfect home to this lovely cat instead of him spending his precious life in a rescue pen. Utter madness.


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Good looking boy!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am really hoping this lovely boy has now found a good home. Flash22 I hope you can update us.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Soozi said:


> I am really hoping this lovely boy has now found a good home. Flash22 I hope you can update us.


I hope we do get an update.
Keep popping on here to have a look.

I am a sucker for British but I've been told three is enough in our houehold


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I hope we do get an update.
> Keep popping on here to have a look.
> 
> I am a sucker for British but I've been told three is enough in our houehold


That's good I only have 2 

Hope he has found a good home


----------

